# When did Canada become so bad ass?



## a_majoor (21 Feb 2015)

The Americans are really noticing Canada, (or perhaps rediscovering us). How long our new "bad ass" reputation remains depends a lot on the current government and the continuing "narrative" that the Conservatives have created, though.

http://dailycaller.com/2015/02/19/when-did-canada-get-so-badass/?EL.fb



> *When Did Canada Get So Badass?*
> 7:21 PM 02/19/2015
> 2765103
> 
> ...


----------



## cryco (21 Feb 2015)

How much of what Harper does is pre-election strategy and how much of it is true belief that it's the right thing to do.
Either way, it's a far cry from the traditional pacifist/peacekeeping stance we've had in the past (minus Afghanistan of course), and I kind of like it.


----------



## RubberTree (21 Feb 2015)

cryco said:
			
		

> (minus Afghanistan of course)


And Korea, WWII, WW1 etc... Our peacekeeping stories are but a part of our military history.


----------



## dimsum (22 Feb 2015)

I wouldn't be so sure.  The tone of that article is so right-wing (or anti-Obama) that North Korea would have been touted as a shining example just to slam the US president.

I think that Americans are noticing Canada, and other countries, as years of the "USA #1" mindset have started to change.  When meeting Americans abroad, I've noticed a fair few of them saying "I'm from the US - please don't hate me".


----------



## cryco (22 Feb 2015)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> And Korea, WWII, WW1 etc... Our peacekeeping stories are but a part of our military history.



agreed. WWI and 2 are great examples of bravery and sacrifice Canadians made.
I meant  to say that in the last 20 years, I have more often heard our government taking a less aggressive position, being more careful with how responses were phrased.
At least it seems that way to me.


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2015)

I think they are still smarting about the outcome of the War of 1812.  ;D


----------



## Gronk (9 Mar 2015)

Wow, check out the comments (or maybe you had better not) of that blog. I thought there were ignorant gum flappers on cbc.ca.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Mar 2015)

Gronk said:
			
		

> Wow, check out the comments (or maybe you had better not) of that blog. I thought there were ignorant gum flappers on cbc.ca.



I don't think there is comment section anywhere that has any particularly intelligent people posting, since most are not regulated/moderated in any sort of discernible fashion.


----------



## Ludoc (9 Mar 2015)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I don't think there is comment section anywhere that has any particularly intelligent people posting, since most are not regulated/moderated in any sort of discernible fashion.


Present company excepted, of course. 

At least in my case, I know every comment I have posted on this forum has been insightful, intelligent and helpful. No need to check my posting history, you can just take my word on that.


----------



## Brad Sallows (10 Mar 2015)

Naturally.  This site is the cornerstone of mansplaining - reasoned, well-informed, authoritative discourse.


----------

